# 1967 Dash almost ready



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I put most of the dash together today. Rallye Gauges for Hood Tach car (built from scratch by Peter Serio of Precision Pontiac). And custom "Carpathian Elm Burlwood" real wood inlays by Billy Wabbit of Wabbit's Woodworks. Special dashpad restored by Irwin's crew at Just Dashes. Now I need to start specking out a sound system.........lotta work, but fun.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome dash!! And love the three guages on the pad too. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Why thank you, Sir!:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the burl. I bet the sound system will be a chore for you to decide on.

I think with all the builds going on here that the Pontiac magazines can't touch how cool this site is. Maybe I am bias with owning 5 Pontiac right now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply awesome Eric, but i would expect no less....love the burled walnut, classy Amenities with a rip your head off attitude, gotta love a car like that....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas, I'm thinking of a fairly simple, yet powerful and high quality sound....maybe a clean 4 channel amp for front/rear speakers, and a seperate amp for a subwoofer. Polk Audio looks good spec wise. Haven't decided on a head unit, but it must have the ability to control a CD player and a Sirrius Sat radio unit......I don't really care about Blue Tooth, or GPS nav........The head unit must be a 1-DIN size. As usual, I am open to suggestions......E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have always liked Kenwood over Alpine and polk makes some nice equipment. and JBL makes a GTO speaker series...coincidence, i think not....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, I am kinda' leaning toward a Kenwood head unit.....I saw those GTO speakers, but I think the Polk's will sound better!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks great. Thinkin bout goin hood tach myself. You've given me idears..


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG! That dash is incredible. 

Eric, the caliber of this car is just insane. You are gonna set the bar very high my friend. :cheers

arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Yea, hey, I'm available for adoption.  :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

C'mon out....I need a tax deduction!:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Alky....everything looks better in pics


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

:willy:

WOW that is just, incredible. Indeed the bar is set to all new heights each and every time I see something else you have done to your car. You know you leave NOTHING for the rest of us to "awe the crowd" with right?


Just love it man fine work. 
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have found that no matter what you have, do , or how fast you go.....someone has more,did it better, or is faster........just gotta do what you can, then say "Next time I'll......":cheers


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Eric, that setup looks real puss, man! Nice!

I will +1 the Polk Audio speakers. I put some in my Dakota and they sound GREAT. They sound even better now that I have a JVC head unit. The JVC was loaded with features for $200. Lots of settings to adjust! I love it!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Duke!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I have found that no matter what you have, do , or how fast you go.....someone has more,did it better, or is faster........just gotta do what you can, then say "Next time I'll......":cheers



Eric -- You're giving me ideas about real wood on my dash. That dash and the built-in three-gauge-pod look great. Regards.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, first class, like all the rest of your car. All done in in excellent taste. No WAY are you going to hell for doing it the way you want...it's simply too nice!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, PM me if you need info! Jeff, thanks, I thought for sure i was damned this time!:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just run thumb drives. My vette unit has a tray where the CD goes and a USB input, you just put your thumb drive or IPOD in the radio. My thumb drive has 300 songs and is 596 mb of 4 gb, 4 gb thumb is $6. I wouldn't even waste the space with a visible unit. Maybe a small display to control it, but that's it. 
Looks like the burl wood covers the original radio mount. Put the original radio in the hole, then the rest in the glove or under the seat. CDs are like 8 tracks..:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't put the original radio in....the dash is cut for a 1-DIN holder.....whats a thumb drive, an IPOD, MB, etc??......:lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

my MP3 hooks up in the console and i just use that for volume and song choice once the levels are set on my head unit and EQ, put it on shuffle and have around 600 songs that i like on it....just hit forward if i am not in the mood for a particular song



















MP3 was 40.00 at walmart and it just happens to be the exact same color as my car....bonus!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumb drive, jump drive, anyway, here's a pic:








Just hook it to the USB in the radio and the radio controls it. No batteries to change, don't have to worry about it, they're cheap and maintenance free. I bought this radio for my Vette, no CD player, so no moving parts. I put the thumb drive in the tray in the radio. Would of been nice to have a CD player, but this is simple..
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...Deck/9914615.p?id=1218194155725&skuId=9914615









Not expensive, good sound. I like Sony, and it does everything I need. Most radios the Thumb drive sticks out the front and you can break it off, this one it can't happen. There really isn't a menu for songs, so you have to know the number you are after.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Is that the thing that lets one download music off the internet (youtube)?? Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No, it just stores the music. You can rip the music from CDs, download MP3s off the internet or use a site like limewire to "share" music. Then put the music on the thumbdrive, and the stereo controls everything. The radio is advertised for an Ipod, but you can just use the jump drive instead. The hidden audio units use jump drives for the music, you hook it to a line out the back of the radio and bury it in the dash. That little drive can hold over 1000 songs, so you'll have all the music you need. I don't know a current site you can download music from for free. Anyone?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll get my nephew to do all that,,,,he is 16, and is good at that kinda stuff......:lol: P.S. If I use a jump drive, won't I end up in Hyperspace?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

You will go plaid!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I'll get my nephew to do all that,,,,he is 16, and is good at that kinda stuff......:lol: P.S. If I use a jump drive, won't I end up in Hyperspace?


Only if you hit the button.. 
You got it, ask a kid and they can hook you up, they know exactly what I am talking about, hopefully..
I showed my body shop buddy the pic of your dash today. He said I should do that to mine with the Birlwood and all.. I said, holy crap, I don't have Eric dollars..:cheers Told him you live on Long Island, hopefully you aren't in the stock market, don't want you moving to Florida and being my poor neighbor.. Unless you get so desperate you sell me your car fo cheap.. Not happening, but a guy can dream..:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The burl dash was a bit expensive. Fortunately I took everything we had in the stock market...out last month....was getting too scarey for me, and I am not a lucky gambler!! Even if we all get poor we can still drive old Pontiacs and drink cheap booze.....:cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cheap booze and pontiac fan, and we can take your car for beer runs?? Come on down, all is good!! Got plenty of cars we can take out until yours is done.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm on my way....slowly but surely!


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

+1 on the thumb drive. My iPod mysteriously disappeared back in March... I'm not sure whether or not to get a new one, I may just buy a freakin 16GB thumb drive and put all my MP3s on it. 20 bucks at best buy.

I always buy real, physical CDs and rip high quality MP3s from them onto my hard drive. I gotta have the real disk. None of this downloading crap.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a lot of music on CDs....(brace yourselves) and even more on Vinyl records (late 70's-early 80's punk,new wave stuff)....someday I will get all the stuff on a "digital device" and use it to blow up the sound system in the GTO...arty: E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I have a lot of music on CDs....(brace yourselves) and even more on Vinyl records (late 70's-early 80's punk,new wave stuff)....someday I will get all the stuff on a "digital device" and use it to blow up the sound system in the GTO E


Here is what you need for your car:
1950's Vintage Car Record Player by Montgomery Ward - eBay (item 110728419362 end time Aug-17-11 15:38:10 PDT)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Now y'all are starting to get it!:lol:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I could load you up a thumbdrive full of music and send it to you, but I am fresh out of Bread, Led Zepplin and Ozzy.. Maybe somebody can load you a cool thumb drive, you plug it in to your new fancy radio, then all you have to do is push "imput" to pull it up on your radio.. 

Get a Fancy Turntable, and maybe one of those new 8 tracks would put your low tech car over the top!! :rofl:

Actually, check with Best buy or Crutchfield. Best buy guys are stereo geeks and they can install the system for you and explain what everything does. I really don't think a stereo is important in your car, that engine will be all the music you need!


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I missed this thread. Wow, that dash is amazing. I have a bunch of black walnut, I wonder what it would look like in a dash.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It needs to be die cut or laser cut to get it to look right around the round openings. We did a lot of laser cutting on black walnut, white and red oak, and popular, for some of our museum projects. Water jet is also cool. I have seen some crazy 3D wood projects at the water jet vendor.
You can send it to a laser cutting place like we did. They can make a DXF file of the lay out and make a card board template to make sure it fits. I have Bobcat and have made some DXF's in the past but you still need the template to make sure it is all right. Then have them cut the veneer. Burl is cool as is birds eye maple or even brazilian koa. 

If you have the replacement veneer, then it would even be 10x easier to have it cut into what you want.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BatmanGTO said:


> I missed this thread. Wow, that dash is amazing. I have a bunch of black walnut, I wonder what it would look like in a dash.


Batman, Talk to Bill atWelcome to Wabbitsww Custom Auto Dashes he has all kinds of wood and templates for dashes. He did mine. E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Jet, Never thought of Best Buy....There is one about 4 miles from my house. E


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

*Dash Pad*

I really love the dash pad with the gauges. I went to thier web site to check it out. They have some really nice stuff. I don't see any prices though. Can you tell me what you paid for your dash pad not including the gauges? Thanks:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The dash pad, re-covered, with the pods was $800 shipped. you supply the core......Lot of coin, but they did a great job.....4 week turnaround. Eric :cheers


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. With the pods? You mean with the gauges? I'll have to look into that. They are really sharp looking!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

With the pods...means the gauge HOLES....gauges not included....you will install your own 2 1/16 inch gauges.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bayou, Talk to Brian (INSTG8R)..he fabricated one out of a bare core....Eric


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've got to get one like that!! That dash is awsome!:seeya


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks....I hope it will be in the car soon!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looking awesome E....love that burled wood. Wish i would have made a release mold of my pod blank. If someone has a core i could mock it up again both of mine are re-stretched all ready.



















step by steps are on my photobucket

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, I'm fresh out of cores....only have one extra 67 GTO pad and it is mint!!!! Get Bayou to send you his!!!! Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking E....once the molds made i can pop out blanks and you just used poly seam sealer to glue it to the core and have a local upholstery shop stretch it. i may tear my stock one back down as i can do better on the vinyl, if i do i will make a master mold for the 66'-67'. be nice to make molds for each generation if anyone has extra dash cores laying around from donors let me know, might be willing to do the first off of each one for the use of the core to make my molds....:cheers


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

Well thats a good idea. I'll have to look into that. Why does your dash look deeper in dept than mine. Is there a difference between a 66 and a 67?:agree


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Sign me up for a 68, dropped mine last week and cracked it up :-(


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes bayou the 67' is a little shallower than the 66' but the same otherwise. PM me if you are interested covering shipping to and from Michigan and i would send the pod back with the core and you can use a hole drill prior to having it stretched to fit the gauges of your choice (you will want shallow gauge housings i used Summit gauges), wanted to make the relief mold off mine but i was in too much of a hurry to get it done....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bayou4us said:


> Well thats a good idea. I'll have to look into that. Why does your dash look deeper in dept than mine. Is there a difference between a 66 and a 67?:agree


The difference between 66 &67 is: 1) the visor on the 66 sticks out closer to the steering wheel. 2) the 66 reaches more toward the windshield, it surrounds the dash speaker grill, and I beleive the defrost vents. I THINK the 66 dash looks nicer, but they DON"T interchange. Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Good info E, thought they were the same besides the depth....looks like i will be taking my original apart to make the 66' forms, Bayou is sending his for the 67', do you know if all the other years are different? Would like to have a form for all so i can make pods if anyone is interested in doing them themselves.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure I know that 65,66,67,68,&69 are all different. Don't know about 64 or70-72. Eric


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

i know this is a long shot on an old thread, but are ya'll ready to sell be a dash like that for my 67?


----------

